# Stock Rim/Rubber weight



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Does anyone happen too have a ball park weight on the stock rim/rubber from an 07 650i, trying too find it too get an exact estimate for shipping too help a fellow MIMB member, but am no where near mine right now and cant seem too find the info. :thinking:


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

about 100 pounds when you get them all boxed up.


----------

